# Anyone have endometriosis?



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

My doctor is almost positive I do, I will know more on Jan 2nd. I was wondering if anyone else had really irregular cycles and endo? I have PCOS too, but I thought if you had endo that you had still had regular cycles. Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I have had endo since 1983, and was dx with PCOS this last year. If I wasn't on BCP, my cycles have always been weird. My best friend, dx with PCOS in her twenties and endo in her 30s also has weird cycles.

eta: btw, both of us have kids...she has 4, I have 2. Neither of us should have ever had kids, but she had an unplanned pregnancy at 19, and after 7 years of ttcing, I finally had my first child. My second came 4 years later, a complete surprise.


----------



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I have surgery on Jan 2nd, and I am hoping that it will help my cycles for a little while so that we can conceive.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *penguintattoo* 
Thanks for your reply. I have surgery on Jan 2nd, and I am hoping that it will help my cycles for a little while so that we can conceive.

Yup, your best chance of concieving will be after the surgery most likely. Don't get discouraged if it doesn't happen right away though...mine came several years after my last surgery, despite the fact that my "window" had been passed.

The surgery isn't too terrible either. Not fun or anything, but nothing like it used to be (my mom had open abdominal surgery for Endo and was in the hospital for 3 weeks...ugh). Just take care of yourself and don't push too much too early so you can heal faster. When my best friend had her surgery she pushed too soon and spend months paying for it instead of being back to normal in a week or two. It is worth taking that week for yourself.

Another "side effect" for both of us was that we both felt better emotionally, as well as physically, after the surgery. It is one of those intangible, unable to measure things, but there was definatly a difference.


----------



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

[/QUOTE]Another "side effect" for both of us was that we both felt better emotionally, as well as physically, after the surgery. It is one of those intangible, unable to measure things, but there was definatly a difference.[/QUOTE]

That would be awesome!

He is doing a laparotomy instead of a laproscopy because I also have cystic mass near my ovary that has to be removed, as well as possibly the whole ovary. So I will be off of work for at least 4 weeks, and I have 20 days until the spring semester starts so I am hoping I will be ok to go back for that.


----------



## Eedlewee (Dec 8, 2008)

I had endometriosis. I had a laparoscopy back in Feb. of this year. My cycles were like clockwork but very heavy flow and very bad cramps & sometimes nausea. After the surgery, my periods were MUCH lighter- no clots. After about 4 months of trying to get pregnant, I got impatient and did Clomid with an IUI. I'm due in April. =)
Have you tried modifying your diet? There is a great book out called Endometriosis: A Key to Healing Through Nutrition by Dian Shepperson Mills. I had started this program a few months before the surgery and felt great. Once I have the baby, I am going to stay on the program because I don't want this stuff growing back. Even if you don't do the "diet", it's still an excellent resource for endometriosis information. And the surgery will probably help you a lot.
Good luck with your surgery. As the previous post said, it's not that bad. Just don't push yourself too early.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I had endo, when I was 14 I had my appendix taken out and there was endo tissue all over it. My Dr. put me on the pill ASAP. Once I was married and we had trouble conceiving my new Dr. scheduled me for a lapo to see how bad it was and suprise it was all gone. And I had and still have horribly painful cycles. Instead I had polyps all over my uterus cavity which they removed with 2 surgeries. Hope they are able to help you.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

I was diagnosed with endometriosis this summer after TTC for over a year. I didn't have any symptoms, aside from heavy bleeding and cramping. I had a large cyst visible on ultrasound as well. The laparoscopy revealed two cysts on my left ovary and only one was removed. The other was too involved with the ovary so my RE left it alone.

My first cycle post surgery was extremely heavy but not painful. We conceived on the second cycle and I'm due in June!

I hope the surgery clears the way for you to conceive as well. Good luck!


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I have it, and have had irregular cycles. Luckily I haven't had trouble conceiving (yet...we're going for one more soon. crossing fingers!)

I've had surgery to remove large cysts and had some endo cleaned out at the same time. I felt better for awhile after but it came back and is bad as ever. One thing, when you DO get pregnant the endo symptoms go away for 9 months! Good luck.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have endo and pcos. My first was a total surprise since I was on bc pills. My second took over a year to conceive but I wasn't diagnosed with endo until this spring.

I'm on bc pills now to help control it but I'm seriously thinking of getting a lap and see if that helps more. The pills aren't really doing much.


----------



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies, you have given me much more hope on the issue! I will be looking into that book for sure.


----------



## joyakshi (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know if I have Endo but I have an endometrioma on my left ovary, so they think I probably do have more Endo. It's too involved with my ovary for surgery. So I've been taking Endovan, a natural enzyme supplement that's supposed to dissolve endo, for the past month. We'll see this cycle if the cyst has changed at all.


----------



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyakshi* 
I don't know if I have Endo but I have an endometrioma on my left ovary, so they think I probably do have more Endo. It's too involved with my ovary for surgery. So I've been taking Endovan, a natural enzyme supplement that's supposed to dissolve endo, for the past month. We'll see this cycle if the cyst has changed at all.

I hope the Endovan works for you!


----------



## ami1978 (Feb 12, 2009)

Has the endovan worked for anyone?

Please advise, thanks.

ami


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

A cousin has both Endo and P and was able to conceive without surgery.







: Her cycles never were regular her whole life, she would even go six months without them.
She was working with a doctor and was on BC then went off. I think she feels it was more luck than anything, she remembers the exact second she ovulated and took advantage of it immediately.
She wants a second and has already had to have surgery and take more extensive measures than her first.
Good luck to you.


----------

